# [Struts] Einer Action Parameter übergeben



## clemson (6. Sep 2005)

Hallo!

Folgendes: Ich muss in meiner Web-Applikation einen Workflow ab-arbeiten. Dieser *Workflow* besteht aus *mehreren Actions*. Die Reihenfolge, die Actions und die Eigenschaften für einen Workflow sind in einer Tabelle gespeichert.

Wenn ein Workflow abgearbeitet wird, so soll die ausgewählte Action auf "*in process*" gesetzt werden. Bei nochmaligen auswählen der Action, soll diese auf "*finished*" gesetzt werden. Eine bevorstehende Action hat den Status "pending".

Weiters: Es gibt Actions, welche nur aus Status-Änderungen ("pending" --> "finished") erledigen, und Actions, welche auch Befehle ausführen (wie beispielsweise Ordner anlegen, Dateien kopieren, ...).

Meine Frage ist nun, wie ihr das ganze in Struts realisieren würdet?

Also ich habe mir überlegt, dass es eine *Basis-Action* gibt, welche die Methode *setFinished()* bzw. *changeStatus()* zur Verfügung stellt. In dieser Basis-Action wird lediglich der Status einer Action geändert. Des weiteren gibt es spezifische Actions, welche von der *Basis-Action erben* und die setFinished() Methode speziell überschreiben...

Neben meiner Frage wie ihr das realisieren würdet, hätte ich noch gerne gewusst, wie man bei Struts festlegt, welche Parameter bei einer Action übergeben werden...

Läuft das ganze mit dem *set-property-Tag* in der *struts-config.xml*??


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (6. Sep 2005)

schau dir mal die klasse DispathAction an

www.laliluna.de gibts dazu ein gutes Tutorial..musst bissl suchen! Heißt glaub ich "Erste Schritte mit Struts" oder sowas


----------



## clemson (6. Sep 2005)

KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> schau dir mal die klasse DispathAction an
> 
> www.laliluna.de gibts dazu ein gutes Tutorial..musst bissl suchen! Heißt glaub ich "Erste Schritte mit Struts" oder sowas



oke, danke erstmal!


----------

